# Just Announced coming soon a GS5 Accucraft



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

This was just announced today this will be built in a very limited amount. Delivery mid summer.

*SP GS5 (Live Steam) New *


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Mid Summer, yeah I won't hold my breath, though if this beats the K4 coming out I won't be surprised.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Does this mean that they will also produce more passenger cars? 

Inquiring minds want to know! 

Scott


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

It's exciting to see new products being released, but I keep hoping for a GS4 or GS5 in 1:29th scale. Hasn't everyone who wants (and can afford) a 1:32th Daylight already had the chance to buy one? Or are they really rare now for someone just getting started?


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I know of 2 that can be had. One new and one used. Accucraft needs to get to work on things that haven't been released into live steam yet , like th K4!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

What is wrong with this website?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jeremiah the K4's are on the production line as we speak. The owner of Accucraft just returned from China on Wed. this week. All is going well. 

Scott good question I will ask on Monday if they would consider a run of them. 

Ben in 1:29 you would talking a rather Large Locomotive and a Larger Price.


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Yeah, I prefer large locomotives, even if they are prototypically too big for our track. The K4 is very tempting, but I'm really not into Pennsy locomotives as they aren't nearly as attractive as western locomotives (I know, this is entirely subjective!).


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Ben, 
I would suggest that the Daylight is plenty large enough in 1/32, so why worry about the scale thing. 
Or, just give up on the 1/29 scale and convert your railway to the 'correct' scale! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

David, you're right the 1/32th scale big steam locomotives are huge; and the thought of moving into 1/32th scale has occurred to me, especially for "just" a passenger train. But as long as there are still plenty of 1/29th items on my wish list I figure I'm in no rush to broaden the range of ways to spend my money.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, I notice there's an absence of pretty much anything new in 1:20.3 electric plastic models, either cars or locos, in 2011... 

Robert


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it just me, or does it look like they've corrected the radius rod direction orientation issue (eg at the top of expansion link when running forward instead of the bottom) and then reset the return crank for outside admission? With the radius rod so well hidden up behind the skirting, I frankly care much more about the position of the return crank. But then again, I'm not really in the market for a GS-5...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By HeliconSteamer on 18 Mar 2011 11:26 PM 
Is it just me, or does it look like they've corrected the radius rod direction orientation issue (eg at the top of expansion link when running forward instead of the bottom) and then reset the return crank for outside admission? With the radius rod so well hidden up behind the skirting, I frankly care much more about the position of the return crank. But then again, I'm not really in the market for a GS-5... Why yes, it actually says so on the blurb....'Walschaerts in Correct Orientation for Direction'.......

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Pardon me for being a cynic, but according to my book on the SP [bought when in a crazy-mad urge to replicate the whole train in H0] is says that the locomotivies are identical apart from the GS5 having roller bearings...

In other words, this brand-new model is visually identical to the preceding GS4 model, apart from the corrected valve gear appearance.

Does this really contstitue the 'new model' desciption?

IMO a NEW model would be '49's stable mate, the SP&S E1 #700......Now THAT would be worth calling a NEW MODEL!

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

The GS-5 is being depicted in the As-built appearance, with the low profile train number boards located on beside the stack (as opposed to midships on the GS-4 that was released), small SP lines lettering on the tender and of course a different number. The arc on the lower portion of the tender is too sharp for this scheme however, but I am splitting hairs now. 

The engine does look silly with the eccentric trailing the centerline instead of leading it and sticks out like a sore thumb in my opinion. 

The differences, much like on the prototype GS-5 are in the mechanics, with roller bearings on all axles on this model (among other improvements) will possibly make it a nicer preforming engine than the GS-4 was out of the box. This is of course assuming that the issue with the zero lap valve gear driving valves with built in lap issue has been resolved (preferrably by making the valve gear correctly this time using a proper combination lever), which is hard to tell from the photo. 

Not a new from scratch model, but it is a new model of a different prototype. The 700 (or the NP counterpart) would have been a good choice given the choice between two roadnames. Perhaps one day...


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles - here is the problem - for a very high proportion of toy train players [like me], those differences that you mentioned - re-positioned number boards, small lettering, and whoopee!!! a different number! are not enough different to make it a whole new locomotive. I had to look hard to see the differences, and I've crawled over '49 many times with my own soft pink body. 

My opinion remains - it is not different enough to be different. Especially for $5000. [shrug] 

I would have been just as happy to have seen #3751, BTW - ANY really different Northern would have done. All three locos have taken bites out of my daugher's inheritance over the years. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

This is going to be a very small run on locomotives like around 50 units only. 

The main thing is they changed a few things. 
1-All Ball Bearing Axles 
2-New Style Axle Pump 
3-Walschaerts in Correct Orientation for Direction


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ryan, 
Couldn't agree with you more. But then again, I'm not buying one, and no one asked me for my two cents. 

This is certainly not the first return crank screw up nor is it the last. To split hairs, the Countess should have the return crank leading the crank pin in forward, and yet it trails. Bachmann even screwed up the K-27, and that valve gear doesn't have to actuate anything. 

Off soap box, 
Paul


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Why yes, it actually says so on the blurb....'Walschaerts in Correct Orientation for Direction'.......

tac

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Gosh.......................... looks like soon I will have nothing to complain about


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Talked to Cliff. Link and eccentrics in right position; doing cross porting to support.


----------

